# Anyone got the Blues?



## Giraffes (Dec 5, 2010)

I myself LOVE me some good 'ol blues music. 

B.B. King, Son House, Jimi Hendrix, Robert Johnson, Elmore James, John Lee Hooker, Ray Charles, Eric Clapton, the list goes on.

In today's mainstream music the hint of blues doesn't seem to be there at all. So anyone else here really like the blues?


----------

